# Puppy Farting A Lot On Canidae



## bcaz808 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a 12 week old pup, when I first got her I fed her purina puppy chow for about three days until I could find a feed store that sold good food. While she was on the purina she would have very foul smelling gas quite often and I figured once I switched her over to canidae It would stop but it hasn't. She's been on canidae all life stages chicken meal and rice for two weeks now and nothing has changed so I'm looking for a little input on what I should do. I'm thinking about switching foods but I'm not sure please help me out guys thanks.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

how much are you feeling her? if you over feed that can cause extra gas/stools


----------



## bcaz808 (Nov 5, 2010)

I feed her one cup twice a day at 7:30 a.m. and at 6:30 p.m. also she mostly farts when she's sleeping.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

You need to give her digestive system more time to adjust. It typically takes a few weeks for dog's to adjust to a new diet. My pups had absolutely RANK gas when I first switched them over to TOTW. This lasted about a month to a month and a half and then it went away for the most part. They still fart because, well, they're dogs, but it doesn't smell anywhere near as bad. ( Although they still nuke the place every once in a while.  )


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya give her more time , we had a scare when we 1st got cali she wasnt used to the food we fed and she got bloated and to the point she couldnt walk { in a period of about 3 hours} we freaked thought something was seriously wrong and had the vet on the phone at 10pm , luckly he took a guess and said probably gas and had us run to the store at like 10:30 for pepto bismol and had to give her a lil and about 2 hours later she was fine.
he had us reduce the amount of kibble we gave her and instead of 2 feedings do 3 smaller feedings and he said no playing or runnin for about an hour after each meal had to try n get her to chill for that time. but she still had the rankest farts lol for about a month now she is fine , like mentioned above it takes time for there digestive system to adjust.


----------



## bcaz808 (Nov 5, 2010)

Alright thanks guys I really appreciate the help.


----------

